

A Practical Rant about Software Patents - glesperance
http://thenoisychannel.com/2011/03/07/a-practical-rant-about-software-patents/

======
dtunkelang
Would love to hear feedback on the "practical" part of my rant. Unfortunately
most of the comments on the post focused on the merits of software patents.

Let me be clear (as I am in the post): I don't like software patents. I think
they should be eliminated. And yes, I realize the term "software patents" is
vague, but we could work through that.

BUT...we're not going to eliminate software patents any time soon. My post is
an attempt to offer practical advice to folks in the here and now.

